# Aokigahara Suicide Prevention Town



## missxmadden (Mar 14, 2017)

Mayor Bryōn of Aoki(ga)hara
Dream Address: 4E00-0032-EBA1

Aokigahara is a forest at the bottom of Mount Fuji in Japan. It is also known as The Suicide Forest. Is it the second most popular destination where people have gone to commit suicide, right after the Golden Gate Bridge.    This town is based off of Aokigahara, it is intended to bea town where people can to see that they are NOT the only ones out there that are going through the same thing and to bring people hope that those “bad times…are just times that are bad.” – Katrina   

Landscaping and PWP 

Since authorities know that this forest has a reputation for it’s high suicide rate, there are signs throughout the forest urging visitors to think twice about why they’re there and a number that will lead you to help. I have tried to recreate this at the train station and the plaza. The sign, translated from Japanese to English, goes something like this: “Live is an important thing we receive from our parents. Think once more about your parents, your siblings, your children, and your friends. Don’t suffer alone. Please talk to someone. National Suicide Hotline: 1-800-784-8433”. 
I wanted to give this town a very oriental feel to it, hence the zen town hall and train station among some of the zen PWP. There is also a group of scarecrows for the mysterious town of Nagoro in Japan where most of it’s population consists of 150 Ayano Scarecrows.  Right behind Akumu’s house, I have put in a park. Despite the representation of Aokigahara, it is actually a really peaceful forest. And behind the park is the Graveyard. The graveyard is a memorial for all those who have passed in Aokigahara. As you can see, you can dig up fossils, just like if you look hard enough you can find huma bones in Aokigahara. The reason for the garden of blue roses is because they are a symbol of suicide prevention. At the cliffs, there are shoes on the ground that symbolizes jumpers.

Mayor Byron’s House 

First Floor, main room 
Looks like a hospital welcome center
First Floor, all other rooms 
Resemble hospital rooms. This house is where survivors go to heal from their wounds before they go into treatment. 
Second Floor, Main room 
Blue set, resembling the blue roses and their ties to suicide prevention and depression 
The Basement 
Represents a morgue for those who could not survive   
HHA points: 150,000

Supa’s House 

In Japanese Supa means Spa I call this house the treatment house because most survivors go to a treatment center.   
First floor, main room 
This is the room where you check into the spa. There’s even a little shop for the guests. 
First Floor, all other rooms 
After you check into the spa, you are greeted with hot tubs and massage tables.  
Second Floor, Main room 
The sloppy set is in this room because most people who suffer from depression can come off as lazy due to lack of motivation and energy. This might cause someone to be just a little ‘sloppy’. 
The Basement
As you can see, there is a lot of comfort food in this room. These specific ones are ones that can actually improve your mood.   
HHA points: 150,000

Kyabin’s House

In Japanese, Kyabin means cabin   
First floor, all rooms & second floor, main room 
This house is very simple. The house if those who are brave enough to camp in the woods. Sources state that the forest is eerie itself and most cab drivers wont drive you there. Because of the material in the soil, most compasses don’t work. It is very easy to get lost in the forest. 
The Basement 
Another graveyard. The reason for all the graveyards is for the dreamers to realize how many people have actually visited the forest to take their lives.   
HHA points: 180,000

WARNING: FOR THOSE WHO SUFFER FROM DEPRESSION OR ANY OTHER MENTAL ILLNESS, THE NEXT HOUSE MIGHT TRIGGER YOU.

Akumu’s House 

Akumu means nightmare in Japanese  This house represents the fears of depression   
First floor, Main room 
This room doesn’t necessarily relate to depression, but it does relate to the forest. As you can see, there are a bunch of dolls hanging on trees in the forest. Rumor has it that they are used as a portal for demons. The reason why is because some people have a fear of dolls. 
First floor, Right room
This room is for the ‘upside’ of depression. It goes to show that people who suffer from depression often come off as happy but in reality they are just fighting their inner demons. Hece the warrior-related masks in this room. Keep fighting! 
First Floor, Back room  
This room is the opposite of the last. It shows the downside of depression. It shows the inner demons that we are fighting, but sometimes can’t win. 
First Floor, Left Room 
This room is for the ‘fear of the future’ room. This is one of the many fears that people with depression are very sensitive to. 
Second Floor, Main Room 
This is the fear of getting close to someone room. Just like the room before this, it is most common for those who have depression to have a very high fear of this compared to those who do not suffer from a mental illness. 
The Basement 
This is the ‘fear of losing someone’ room. Not only does this room add on to the other rooms, but it also adds on how many people have taken their lives in the forest.   
HHA points: 160,000


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds awesome!
I'll make sure to check it out later today


----------



## Tetromino (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm definitely going to check it out, and report back later


----------



## Corrie (Mar 14, 2017)

This is actually a really cute town idea. Definitely gonna check it out when I get home from work. I'm sure it's really inspiring!


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 14, 2017)

Gonna turn on my 3DS and play Animal Crossing so I can check out the dream town!
This is your town, correct? I bet you did a really good job.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 14, 2017)

This is an interesting idea for a town and very well thought out. I haven't got the dream suite yet, but I can tell this town has probably had a lot of time and attention to detail put into it.  However, I don't mean to be negative but as interesting it is and the story behind it all, I feel like some people might be a bit sensitive to some of the contents in the town - not me specifically, but other people who may be dealing with something similar. Not that i'm suggesting you change some of the ideas because they're all good ideas of course, I just hope that you don't take this as me trying to insult you or the effort you've put into it this. I'm just trying to be objective that's all. 

Putting that to one side, I will be giving it a visit as soon as I get the dream suite for myself.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow this sounds really neat! I'll check it later when I get home.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 14, 2017)

I watched a thing on tv about this place, it's very sad that some people are in such dark places and can't see another way. I will visit your dream address later.


----------



## cloverette (Mar 14, 2017)

i was able to find one, but the mayor name was different and the dream address was invalid, i had to find it by town name. will edit once ive explored, just wanted people to know if they want to visit


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow that's an awesome idea. I'll check it later sometime this week (busy af right now) and report back. It sounds really cool tho


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 14, 2017)

that sounds really cool. i might just have to go check it out


----------



## cloverette (Mar 14, 2017)

i visited, the town fit the description so i must have found the right one, i didn't think to check the town billboard to get the correct dream address (sorry x_x, may go back in a bit)

i've been feeling depressed lately myself, this town was really calming to walk around in. i noticed chocolate cakes next to photos of villagers as sort of memorials and offerings throughout the town, showing that they were missed by somebody. i teared up a little once i got to a room full of animal portraits and walked to blanca's, reading her quote: 


"Every face tells a story."

i think this theme is also seen in the shoes by the cliff. most of them are white patent shoes, but if you look closer some of them are different. i think this gives the jumpers with different shoes a little bit of personality and makes you feel a little closer to them.


i really appreciate these messages repeated throughout the town. even if the theme is rather dark for a kid's game, this particular rendition does not romanticize depression or display mental illness as a horror movie trope- it makes you feel for people going through this as well as encouraging those who are experiencing suicidal thoughts to get help, and it does this by utilizing simple elements from the game in a lovely way.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 14, 2017)

cool


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Mar 15, 2017)

Just a heads up, the actual DA is 4*E*00-0032-EBA1.

As for the town itself...hoo boy. I'm super oblivious when it comes to symbolism, so I had to use the little cheat sheet in the OP, but it was not easy to get through all of it. Especially rooms like the various morgues and cemeteries (kudos for having several since it hammers in how much of an epidemic it is), which are more sobering than everything else. Speaks well of your portrayal of such a haunting, tragic area. Really good stuff.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 17, 2017)

I finally visited. It's absolutely beautiful, you really took the time and thought out every single detail. The path, the bamboo, the shoes by the cliff, the houses, the graveyard, and the quote scattered in a few different spots. All of it is so well done. I think you nailed it, I think you absolutely captured the very essence of what you wanted to show to people. I wanted to thank you for bringing attention to a....sad subject but in doing so, maybe more people can understand depression. Thank you, when the darkness returns, I will think of your town and all the forever empty shoes lining the cliff...


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

cloverette said:


> i was able to find one, but the mayor name was different and the dream address was invalid, i had to find it by town name. will edit once ive explored, just wanted people to know if they want to visit



i found the town by searching up Aokihara. it's a nice town and i love the symbolism and effort put into this


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 17, 2017)

This is so cool. I've struggled with suicidal thoughts all my life and my boyfriend's friend committed suicide 2 days ago, so the timing of this is helpful... this is beautiful.

I need to check it out when I get the chance.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 17, 2017)

Seems a bit... but I'll check it out anyway! It sounds interesting!


----------



## LadyRainb (Mar 17, 2017)

The town was very... blue! Looks great! Sorry, I don't know what else to say.
I thought it would be an forest dream town. It wasn't! It's actually a lot better not being a forest. 

Not too sure about that quote. Sometimes it's the family's fault. 
"Bad times... are just times that are bad." 

While I have a measly little semicolon on a custom sign. I got a perfect screenshot.



Spoiler: ;











DA is in my signature.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 17, 2017)

Is this legit your town tho?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dream Address was invalid and the player name was different too;;


----------



## LibrareII (Mar 17, 2017)

Cripes, that a lot of detail and thought. I guess I'll actually use the Dream Suite now.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 17, 2017)

Ironically I got lost lol. I thought it'd be terrible but it was actually okay. I like the little touch around Akuma's house where the roses go from blue to black. I felt as if the hourglasses in the first room represented how little time we have in life, so we should cherish it. Nothing creepy or touching though. I like the shoes and the graveyards, there were some rooms I didn't like too (the basement in Byoin's house was definitely not a morgue, just a graveyard) but you did the best you can do. Overall it's okay.


----------



## missxmadden (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes, it is my town. I was off by one letter in he dream address and Bryon is the mayor of the town, so I don't know why it would show up as something else.


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

this sounds complex n rad


----------



## promisedroses (Mar 22, 2017)

I love how everything is blue, it gives it a really deep feel, I loved it!


----------



## missxmadden (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey Guys!!! I just want to let go guys know thy I made a video for this town to give you guys more of an idea of the forest. Hope you guys like it!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8n5BS6qPKPk


----------



## gabuie (Mar 25, 2017)

i love this idea i'm going to visit asap


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 25, 2017)

Personally wont go do to struggles with depression but i apprciate the hotline number i seen someone screenshot. That was nice


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 26, 2017)

Akuma's house seems so sad... i have depression myself... it doesnt "Trigger" meeeee


----------



## missxmadden (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey guys!!! Someone did a walk through of my town and I wanted to share it with you guys! Just letting you guys know, it's in Spanish  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=14WtPeVA9OM

And remember to check out my video, explaining the town! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8n5BS6qPKPk

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey guys!!! Someone did a walk through of my town and I wanted to share it with you guys! Just letting you guys know, it's in Spanish  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=14WtPeVA9OM

And remember to check out my video, explaining the town! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8n5BS6qPKPk


----------



## Charcolor (Apr 30, 2017)

i love all the thought and work you put in this dream town, but one thing i suggest is that you give the characters things to say in the dream. right now they just say "thanks!" which is the default when nothing is on the tpc. if you add things to each tpc it might make the town more vivid. byoin (typed as byron in your post, you should probably fix that) could be a doctor, supa a spa worker, kyabin a camper, and akumu a wandere in the forest. you can use the phrases written on each tpc to reflect that.

also, i have a feeling not everyone who goes to the town will come from this forum. if you felt the need to include a trigger warning for akumu's house, perhaps you can put one in the dream too, in the form of a sign. although, as someone who does have severe depression and frequent suicidal thoughts, the house isn't all that triggering to me. then again, i don't really have any trigggers...

i hope it's okay for me to say that...


----------



## naelyn (May 1, 2017)

Great idea. I love the blue night time feel.


----------



## missxmadden (Jun 25, 2017)

Bump &#55357;&#56832;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump


----------



## missxmadden (Jul 6, 2017)

Updated &#55357;&#56832;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jul 7, 2017)

I kept meaning to visit this town and finally did. 
I really liked the town overall.  I feel like I could make suggestions but it's also so wonderful how it is my suggestions would probably ruin it lol.
I read ur post along doing the town so that make it pretty impactful. I'm not sure the inside all the homes would've made sense to me without reading the post. I liked the blue in your town and I really liked the sign you laid out. I would maybe change somethings but I think that's because my idea of what I'd do for this type of town is a little different. Very well done.  I liked the graveyard room downstairs the hospital best. IDK what was up with the video game stuff room but it's all good it didn't take away from anything


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2017)

i actually got kind of emotional visiting your town yIkes

but honestly you did really good, it was a very creative concept


----------



## missxmadden (Jul 20, 2017)

With the recent news of both lead singers of Audioslave and Linkin Park, I do want to bump this post up in memory of them. And please do remember that, "bad times...are times that are just bad."


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 21, 2017)

Visited. I love it!


----------



## missxmadden (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey guys. I just wanna give you guys a HUGE thank you for visiting. The visitor counter went up by 236 in just a month. Without you guys, this town wouldn't be the town it is today. Please, please, PLEASE get help if you need it. And remember, "bad times...are just times that are bad." - Katrina 

(Btw, I actually did a lot with the town over the past 2 days, check it out!)


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm definitely gonna check this out. I've watched a lot of documentaries on this forest so I'm really interested to what this dream town has to offer for me.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Aug 8, 2017)

I checked this out a couple weeks ago and I'll probably visit it again sometime soon!


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2017)

So I just checked this town out and I am stunned with how much work has been put into it with all of the deep meanings in just the houses and all of the designs. My two favorite houses were Kyabin and Akumu. Kyabin's house really represented how brave people are to camp out in this forest while dealing with depression. I also really liked the morgue in Byoin's house, that was my favorite room of all. What room really spoke to me was in Akumu's house which was the second floor of the house. In this room there are lots of tables with villager pictures on them and in the middle, a box of tissues which resembled fear of getting too close to someone. As someone who struggles from depression on a daily basis, I myself could relate to all of Akumu's house, especially this particular room and the room dedicated to the fear of losing someone. I took many photos throughout the dream. I can easily say that this town is one of the best that I've visited via the dream suite with its beautiful stormy atmosphere whilst at the same time raising suicide awareness with the blue flowers and the sign located in the plaza and train station. I think that everybody should visit this town because of all of the meaningful deep meanings awaiting. Beautiful town. <3


----------



## peachesand (Aug 9, 2017)

Sounds amazing! I will have to check it out once I get a dream suite.


----------



## missxmadden (Aug 11, 2017)

"And remember that bad times...are just times that are bad." - Katrina

In memory of Robin Williams, I am bumping this post up.


----------



## missxmadden (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys. So i did get the N2DS, but I can't hack until I get Cubic Ninja and I can't get it until next month. But I did do a lot with the town. I updated Kyabin's house to be the relax room, where it's filled with common things that people do to help with coping - like a gym, a library and a music room. I've moved the gaming room from Akumu's basement and brought it over to Kyabin's house and replaced it with a fear of financies room. I do it plan on hacking in the near future when I have the money for Cubic Ninja. Keep an eye out for more updates!


----------



## fruityy (Aug 20, 2017)

This is a very unique town. It sounds really interesting and it looks like a lot of work and thought got put into this. Ill be sure to check it out later today!


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 20, 2017)

missxmadden said:


> Mayor Bryōn of Aoki(ga)hara
> Dream Address: 4E00-0032-EBA1
> 
> Aokigahara is a forest at the bottom of Mount Fuji in Japan. It is also known as The Suicide Forest. Is it the second most popular destination where people have gone to commit suicide, right after the Golden Gate Bridge.    This town is based off of Aokigahara, it is intended to bea town where people can to see that they are NOT the only ones out there that are going through the same thing and to bring people hope that those “bad times…are just times that are bad.” – Katrina
> ...



What. So depressing!


----------



## missxmadden (Aug 24, 2017)

***MAJOR UPDATE***

I was FINALLY able to hack and I did so much with the town. The QR picnic blanket is now the actual PWP. I moved the campsite to the bottom of the map, along with a proper camping PWP. I changed all the basic PWP to the zen ones. I even did a lot of landscaping. Hacking does SOOO much more than what I expected.

I don't have CFW just yet, but I am going to eventually and when I do, I'll start streaming the town. Thank you guys for all the love and support of Aoki(ga)hara and continue to visit. And remember "that bad times...are just times that are bad." -Katrina


----------



## LillyofVadness (Sep 23, 2017)

I've been meaning to visit this town for a while and give it a review. As someone who has struggled with suicidal thoughts before, I'm really hoping that it's good!


----------



## LillyofVadness (Sep 23, 2017)

Waking up to the sound of rain at night instantly set the mood for this dream town - good job. (I'm assuming it was done on purpose). The message in front of the town tree is very important, something everyone who's struggling with this needs to here. Placing right next to where you wake up means it can't be ignored either. I like that. (Had to push Diana out of the way to read it, however.)

I spent some time wandering around the area with all the houses and buildings, although didn't see much there that meant anything significant. (If I missed something I apologize.) I didn't spend any time talking to villagers unless I came across them wandering around, so. I don't think they were picked for any other reason that they're popular? Possibly people's favourites in general? Not sure if I'm not putting the puzzle together right.

I like seeing the blue theme in the flowers, bushes and paths. It's a colour that both symbolizes sadness, which people who experience suicidal thoughts will be feeling, but also calmness and tranquillity, which I feel when exploring this town. Calm is something a lot of people going through a hard time need. Blue is the perfect colour choice for this town.

I came across Supa's house while wandering first. The spa fits in with the calmness again, but I don't see it representing treatment very well. I wish depression was treated like this, but all I know is tossing pills down your throat. A very different experience. The second floor is very well done, however. It looks exactly how your life feels when you are suffering from this illness. The basement is very bright and colourful, good job with the fruits - eating fruit can help with both physical and mental health so good choice.

Kyabin's house was close so I went there next. It's a very comforting house, similar to how I did my own mayor's house since I love the style and the cabin set. I know this is meant to be a cabin in the Suicide Forest but it still feels very homely and nice. The back room is meant to be a library clearly, and the right room is a music recording studio. I'm not sure what the left room or upstairs is meant to be. Not sure why they're there either? They seem a little out of place to me, but again, I could be missing something. Downstairs is sad. This is clearly meant to be bodies hanging from trees, given the clothes stood in front of nooses. A little shaky once you understand they represent actual bodies, actual people, but given its ACNL it's not scary or anything.

Wandered some more after that. Noticed little things that seemed odd but upsetting once you know what they mean - like the shoes scattered about in the trees and lined up on the cliff edge. The four scarecrows on their own are almost creepy. Went down to the beach but I didn't see anything. Approaching Akumu's house made me know there was going to be something dark coming up as the blue roses began to mix with black until they were all black roses. Just behind the house is an obvious graveyard too.

Going into the house at first was a little strange. 16 dolls dressed in black around a table with axes and candles, although the general atmosphere of this first room is bright and kiddle tables are used. A little strange, unsure of how the contrast makes me feel. Again, unsure of what the left, right and back rooms and the basement are meant to represent. Going upstairs struck me. Loads of villager pictures and several clocks, all with a single box of tissues. Perhaps meant to represent all the people who have lost their lives (pictures) and in contrast, all the people who care? (tissues) If so, this is clever, and suicide awareness does need to be raised, I agree. A touching room if I'm right.

Hit the mayor's house last, and this is the one that got to me. I have a huge phobia of hospitals and as soon as I saw the front room I knew what was coming and how much I wouldn't like it. Honestly, the hospital is the hardest part of having these issues. Before being diagnosed, it's all up in the air whether you actually have issues or something's just wrong with you in general. And it can be so hard when it takes time for the truth to come out. Being told by a professional doctor that you are faking your issues for attention is not an easy thing to hear, especially if you have anxiety - because you'll believe it and think you're a horrid person. I'm glad this was the house I came to last because it had the biggest impact on me of all of them and really reminded me how difficult it can be to cope with these issues. The basement was a true graveyard, and it made me glad that I'm still here - thinking that I could be buried and having my family visit me there, like that, is heartbreaking. 

Overall, a very well done town. With an issue like this, it would be easy to mess it up entirely and give off completely the wrong message but you didn't. There are some bits that are confusing, such as some house rooms, but nothing that I feel gives the wrong impression or sends the wrong message. I encourage anyone who's struggling with issues or know someone who is to visit this town and to have a wander and a think. It's very relaxing to be in, and a very nice town overall. Good job.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm going to have to come check it out, I love this idea so I can't wait to see it!


----------



## meo (Sep 23, 2017)

Finished checking it out. It was really awesome overall. I could definitely see all the time that went into it and it really helped having the explanations to understand all the details. The landscaping is beautiful.
I love the aspect of giving people the national hotline and urging people to reach out for help. However, while I know with good intent, I don't really like that it pushes your parents/your parents giving you life/siblings etc. Even if not intentional, the message is a very typical guilt trip ridden message which many suicidal people have already been through. The message can fail to really understand being on the verge of suicide for many which can be harmful. Especially for someone in an abusive situation with family and parents or having been in, the message can be triggering or turn that person away from seeking help. I would personally try to change it and stick to something more broad like you might find from national suicide hotline itself. Something like "Every struggle is different. You are not alone. Please reach out.." etc.


----------



## missxmadden (Oct 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## missxmadden (Jan 27, 2018)

I?ve updated the houses a little. I?ve recently noticed that the walls of the houses were kind of bare - so I added things here and there to the rooms so that their more fuller. Check it out!


----------



## mitfy (Jan 27, 2018)

ooh, i'll be sure to check this out at some point!


----------

